# Directory Traversal in C/C++



## rachitar (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi
I wanted to write a code in C++ or C such that it can traverse a directory and can get all its attributes/information like its File name,size,and if it is a video file,the other attributes associated with them like duration,frame rate etc
Also i wanted to rename these files cause i have a lot of files with the name vid_new_video_...(you get the picture right)
I want to rename them by removing the underscore's,then list them in a file sorted according to their size,filename etc.
I am using Windows and FC3 OS.
Can some one help me with this?


----------



## desertwind (Sep 18, 2005)

*www.programmersheaven.com/zone3/cat413/index.htm

you'll get a lot of rescources here


----------

